# iPad (2) utilisable comme ordi portable ?



## Tancette (7 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, je ne suis pas très douée en informatique et souhaite acheter un iPad ou un MacBook air ou encore un netbook sans savoir quoi choisir.
Ce que je veux, c'est un ordi ou équivalent sur lequel je puisse prendre mes cours et réaliser mes devoirs, donc avec un bon traitement de texte et que ladite machine rentre dans mon sac sans rejouer la légende d'Atlas. Mon pc portable actuel pèse je sais pas combien de kilos et ça me gonfle.
Ensuite, les netbook me paraissent pas trop mal, mais ont en général un design de merde et niveau résolution d'écran ou encore vitesse semblent bien en dessous de ce que fait Apple (enfin il me semble, je n'y connait rien).
Enfin, j'ai un iPhone et ce qu'il reste d'un iPod touch, donc j'ai l'habitude et j'apprécie la maniabilité des tactiles, quant aux Mac, ben j'ai jamais testé...

Sachant que je veux également me divertir avec ce nouvel outil (je sais pas s'il y a une appellation générale pour tout ce beau monde), que me conseillez vous ? Et si un netbook, lequel ?

Merci d'avance.

P.s. : la "faible"capacité de l'ipad 2 doit elle être un frein ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (7 Mars 2011)

Salut.
Te divertir = films, jeux, musique?

Sinon, si tu as le budget, j*e te conseille le MacBook air*, avec 128 Gigas de SSD.
Pourquoi?

1) tu ne sera pas limité dans ce que tu veux faire: tu veux voir un film? VLC te lit tous les formats. Jouer? Le Mac appstore et steam te fournissent pas mal de jeux. Traitement de texte? Bean, pages...et le clavier confortable (pas sur ipad...a acheter a côté...)

2) Il est léger. 1 kilos. Sur le dos, ça ne pese pas.

3) tres reactif avec le ssd.

4) c'est tout ce que je vois. Et c'est déja pas mal ^^

En gros, le mbair est un excellent ordi qui peux facilement te faire 10 ans ^^.

Les netbooks sont a chier (tres lent autant que tres portable). Et tu sera limité (films...et solitaire...la taille de l'ecran ne permet pas mieux. 
Et l'ipad, le desavantage que je vois chez lui c'est l'ecran tactile pas adapté pour le traitement de texte. Sinon, y'a pas mal de jeux géniaux.


----------



## schwebb (7 Mars 2011)

Hello, bienvenue sur MacGé 

Mme schwebb se pose en ce moment exactement la même question que toi.  Donc je suis un peu à même de t'aider dans ton choix.

D'emblée, je serais de l'avis de leparisiendu972. 

Deux ou trois idées toutefois:
- l'iPad est très tentant, mais moins polyvalent. Il a en revanche deux gros arguments en sa faveur: le 3G et l'extrême portabilité
- tant qu'à prendre un portable, se poser la question du MacBook Pro 13": même taille que le Air, plus épais et plus lourd mais encore facilement transportable; il a un lecteur optique, un cur plus puissant et plus récent (donc plus durable), et il est moins cher.

Donc, au final, je conseille le MacBook Pro 13": pour un peu plus d'encombrement, tu as plus de puissance, plus de flexibilité, et tu paies moins cher qu'un Air.

Mais l'iPad reste diablement intéressant.


----------



## ced68 (7 Mars 2011)

Salut, 

Moi je te conseillerais clairement un MB Air ! Voire même le MBA 11,6" ! 
Attention il ne faut pas prendre le MBA pour un netbook, c'est un portable hyper-portable mais puissant ! 

L'iPad est excellent, mais pour une utilisation de traitement de texte longue durée, ce n'est pas vraiment viable (rien que pour les accents par exemple). 

A toi de choisir


----------



## Tancette (7 Mars 2011)

Merci pour les infos.

J'avoue que j'aimerais bien pouvoir dire que avoir la 3G est intéressant, mais pour le moment et a part du je peux mettre ma carte SIM dans l'ipad, le prix est rédhibitoire...

Sinon, moi ce que je veux, c'est vraiment un truc méga maniable, or j'ai une copine qui pleurniche toute la journée d'avoir a trimbaler son MacBook.
On va aussi dire que autant j'adore mon sac a dos jaune poussin et que je l'assume totalement, mais en fait et c'est pour ça que je parlais netbook, je veux un ordi ou équivalent qui soit ultraportable, que je puisse sortir en un tour de main...de mon sac à main.

J'ai l'impression d'avoir une net préférence pour l'Ipad en fait. Je connais son utilisation (pour avoir un iPhone 3GS et un iPod touch) et je trouve que 10 heure d'autonomie de batterie serai géniale vu l'utilisation que j'en fais.
Oui, parce que en fait je n'éteins presque jamais mon ordi et ce que je veux, c'est une sortie de veille quasi instantanée ce qui est loin d'être le cas de mon pc aujourd'hui.

Après, je suis très influençable et je veux faire le bon choix, donc pourriez vous m'influencer un peu plus ?

Merci.

P.s. : niveau budget, euh ?, j'aimerais dire le moins possible, mais vu ce que je veux, c'est pas possible, alors on va dire qu'avec la réduction étudiant Apple, 1000&#8364; environ, voir moins si vous me dites que ça vaut le coût de taper dans les reconditionnés.

A oui ! Et P.P.s. : l'iPad avec le clavier que Apple propose et la smart cover ? Ça fait kéké non ? Est-ce-que c'est bien et est-ce-que quelqu'un a une idée du poid de ce clavier Bluetooth ?

Et P.P.s.s : je conserve mon vieil ordi comme ordi d'appoint (aujourd'hui c'est une grosse daube, mais il m'a bien servi jusqu'à maintenant)


----------



## coptere (7 Mars 2011)

Bah tu prends l'Ipad avec une belle pochette et clavier intégré sinon ça va être la galère en prise de note pendant tes cours 
M'enfin le mieux ce sera un MBA 11" j'ai l'impression ...
L'IPad ne pourra faire tout ce que tu demandes ... sans faire quelques gros compromis parfois ...


----------



## Tancette (7 Mars 2011)

Quel genre de compromis ?


----------



## coptere (7 Mars 2011)

- Position de frappe sur un ipad en amphi
- Reflet sur l'écran en amphi
- Clavier virtuel pas évident pour une bonne prise de note
 ....


----------



## Gwen (7 Mars 2011)

J'utilise mon iPad pour l'écriture de mes articles. Je tape donc beaucoup dessus et le clavier virtuel me convient parfaitement. Néanmoins, ce n'est pas le cas de tous le monde. Donc à tester.

Par contre, les dix heures d'autonomie sont réelles et en font un excellent outil de prise de note.

Tu as donc plusieurs solutions. Pour ma part, j'utilise un logiciel qui se synchronise avec ma DropBox. Du coup, je peux retravailler rapidement un article sur mon ordi chez moi et le resysnchrinser dans la foulée.

L'iPad peut parfaitement convenir à tes besoins. Il possède des limitations qu'il faut bien rendre en compte. Tout comme un netbook ou un portable classique en possède également.

Son poids et sa maniabilité sont un atout indéniable. De même que sa réactivité et sa disponibilité immédiate, pas besoin d'attendre une sortie de veille longue.

Au niveau des limitations je dirais qu'il est pénible de faire de la mise en page dessus de manière poussée et rapide. Il faut jongler avec différents logiciels, mais avec le multitâche c'est assez simple. Certains logiciels sont moins complets que leur homologue Mac (Numbers, bento etc), mais des alternatives crédibles existent la plupart du temps.


----------



## Tancette (7 Mars 2011)

Je sais pas, je sais plus  

Le truc, c'est que tout les gens que je connais qui sont sur Mac me font un peu pitié, ils galèrent à s'en servir.
Or, vu que je suis la quiche de l'informatique en chef, ça me stresse un peu de virer Mac ^^

J'aime l'iPhone parce que je trouve que c'est assez intuitif.

Après, mon nuage a moi c'est mon adresse mail pour partager entre iPod, iPhone et pc.

Vous me conseillez malgré tout le MacBook air ? Pensez vous que ça vaux le coût d'attendre l'iPad 2 et les com de ceux qui l'auront testé, ou pas la peine ? Le truc c'est que comme sur Apple on parle de l'iPad comme étant "post-pc"...


----------



## Gwen (7 Mars 2011)

Perso, toutes les personnes qui ont switché de PC a Mac sur mes conseils ont tous étais ravis. Ils ne retourneraient sur PC pour rien au monde.

Ensuite, cela dépend des besoins de chacun


----------



## coptere (7 Mars 2011)

Tancette a dit:


> Je sais pas, je sais plus
> 
> Le truc, c'est que tout les gens que je connais qui sont sur Mac me font un peu pitié, ils galèrent à s'en servir.



Ils galèrent ... comme ceux que l'on n'aurait pas prévenu avant d'entrer que le rouleau n'est plus à droite mais à gauche de la cuvette !!! 
C'est tout ... c'est pas bien compliqué et puis on a comme ça la vive sensation de se servir de ses deux hémisphères cérébraux ... c'est très bon ça


----------



## Tancette (7 Mars 2011)

Ok, le MacBook Air a beaucoup de plus, mais mon problème reste la baterie, j'utilise mon ordi toute la journée et je me tape de prendre en plus du mastodonte le cable de charge, sauf qu'on est 5 ou 6 sur une même prise ^^

Après, au niveau iPad, est ce que les fichiers textes réalisés sous Pages sont compatibles avec le format de lecture Word ou Open Office ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (7 Mars 2011)

Tancette a dit:


> Ok, le MacBook Air a beaucoup de plus, mais mon problème reste la baterie, j'utilise mon ordi toute la journée et je me tape de prendre en plus du mastodonte le cable de charge, sauf qu'on est 5 ou 6 sur une même prise ^^
> 
> Après, au niveau iPad, est ce que les fichiers textes réalisés sous Pages sont compatibles avec le format de lecture Word ou Open Office ?
> 
> Merci d'avance !




L'autonomie sa roule, tu mets la luminosité a 60-70% (la limite, apres ça me saoul perso), et en traitement de texte (sans wifi activé) t'a 7h facile, meme plus...

Je crois que non, pour pages; mais sur la version mac, on peut exporter en format lisible word (mais la mise en page risque de disparaitre).

En tout et pour tout, pour moi le meilleur compromis est le MB air 13 pouces. Le 11, l'ecran me parait trop ptit.
Si tu ne comptes pas faire de grosse taches style Final Cut pro, t'en en pour quelques années ^^


----------



## snoopy06 (7 Mars 2011)

Clairement je te conseille le macbook air.
Même si l'IPad est séduisant au premier abord, ce n'est pas la meilleure solution pour moi.

Comme c'est pour travailler (j'ai justement acheté un macbook pour la fac) il te sera beaucoup plus facile de bosser avec un macbook air car : la saisie est pour moi plus aisée, tu auras sans nul doute à échanger des fichiers avec tes collègues et là rien de mieux qu'un port usb et iwork/microsoft office pour retravailler dessus, un stockage de documents bien plus simple avoir la création de tes propres fichiers.

Y'a rien de compliqué avec un macbook. Tout est intuitif (du moins pour quelqu'un qui connait déjà les ordis et à part les plus de 50 ans aujourd'hui c'est le cas de tout le monde). 

pour la taille si je devais choisir je crois que je prendrai un 11. Vu la taille des tables en fac c'est plus pratique. 

Après faut avoir le budget.


----------



## Gwen (7 Mars 2011)

Page est parfaitement compatible en export avec Word.

Néanmoins, pour la prise de note, il y a des logiciels bien plus intuitifs pour ça. En générale, ils travaillent au format texte ou en PDF.

Ensuite, l'argument de l'échange tient la route pour le MacBook. 

As-tu un accès WIFI à la fac ? Si oui, l'échange sera encore plus simple avec une dropBox et un courriel.


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (7 Mars 2011)

Dommage que l'on perde la mise en page (et les magnifiques thèmes apple) dans l'export.


----------



## Quentiiin (7 Mars 2011)

Bon, je me suis posé la même question il y a peu lorsque je me suis rendu compte qu'il fallait que je remplace mon vieux Macbook qui avait 5 ans (une belle longévité!). 
J'ai hésité entre acheter un portable Macbook pro, ou un iMac + un iPad. 

J'ai finalement choisi l'iMac avec un iPad 2, et je ne suis pas déçu (en attendant la sortie du 2, j'utilise en amphi l'iPad 1 de mon frère). 

Comme ça ne fait pas longtemps que j'ai emprunté l'iPad, je ne le connais pas trop, mais ce que je peux dire, c'est que pour la fac, c'est parfait : 
- Il a une sacrée autonomie de 10h ce qui me fait énormément de bien puisque je devais jongler avec plusieurs batteries. J'ai eu 3h de cours ce matin, avec la luminosité de l'écran à fond, et ça n'a pas consommé plus de 20% de la batterie.
- Il est vraiment plus fin qu'un netbook, et encore, je n'ai touché que l'iPad 1, le 2 sera bluffant. Ca prend pas de place dans un sac. 
- Concernant le clavier tactile, j'avais peur que ce soit trop galère, mais en fait, ça passe bien. J'ai retiré la housse (trop grosse), et je l'ai posé complètement à plat pour plus de confort, et j'ai écrit sans problème 3/4 d'heure. Après, j'ai fini le cours en tapant avec mon clavier Apple sans fil, c'est quand même plus simple. Mais quand même, le clavier tactile est gérable, bien plus que celui de l'iPhone qui m'insupporte. 
- Enfin, pour le logiciel de traitement de texte, je n'ai écrit qu'avec l'aide mémoire. J'ai déjà acheté l'appli Pages pour mon futur iPad 2, mais comme je peux pas synchroniser l'iPad de mon frère avec mon ordi... En tout cas, j'utilise depuis un moment Pages sur mon Mac, et d'après ce que j'ai pu voir à la fnac, l'appli iPad a l'air très bonne. 

D'après moi, si vous avez déjà un PC ou un Mac à la maison, il vaut mieux opter pour un iPad que pour un Macbook air, ça coûte moins cher, et ça fait pas doublet. Puis il y a certains jeux sur iPad qui ont l'air vraiment bons (ex : Dead Space). Et globalement, le système d'appli est sympa.


----------



## Tancette (7 Mars 2011)

Ok, en gros, il faudrait que je teste, voir ce qui me convient le mieux. 
En résumant au maximum, ce que je veux, c&#8217;est :

- Un outil qui soit manipulable,
- Intuitif (limite que ca mâche le travail à la quiche que je suis) et qui ne mette pas trois heures à sortir de veille ou à s&#8217;allumer,
- Ultra portable,
- Avec une grande autonomie,
- Qui me permette de faire du traitement de texte (prendre mes cours en speed et après, créer des documents plus poussés) avec une vision d&#8217;ensemble du document qui soit claire,
- Et bien sur, pouvoir jouer pénarde dans le train si j&#8217;en ai envie. 


J'ai l'impression d'être en quête du graal !


----------



## coptere (7 Mars 2011)

Bah c'est l'ipad à 95% :rateau:
Les 5% manquants sont liés à la création des documents plus poussés ... là faut un mac ou un pc et la suite logicielle qui assure la compatibilité avec l'Ipad


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (7 Mars 2011)

coptere a dit:


> Bah c'est l'ipad à 95% :rateau:
> Les 5% manquants sont liés à la création des documents plus poussés ... là faut un mac ou un pc et la suite logicielle qui assure la compatibilité avec l'Ipad



Ouais
Enfin, moi je reste persuadé que le macbook air serait plus adapté...


----------



## Mouette94 (7 Mars 2011)

Oui, c'est la quête du Graal. Mais.

Il y a pas mal d'aides à la frappe de texte (par exemple, correction de certaines fautes de frappe, ou proposition de mots ; dans certains cas, il te met l'accent).

Cela dit, pour prendre des notes "rapides", je pense que j'utiliserais tout bêtement une de ces app où l'on peut écrire à la main, avec un stylet. Là, c'est rapide. Bien sûr, il faut le ressaisir après, mais ça peut valoir le coup.


Je pense que nous ne savons pas encore tout de l'ipad, fut-il 1, tel que celui d'où je t'écris.

Quant au poids, je ne t'en parlerai pas, tu vas dans un Apple Store, tu vois.

Bon courage.


----------



## coptere (7 Mars 2011)

leparisiendu972 a dit:


> Ouais
> Enfin, moi je reste persuadé que le macbook air serait plus adapté...


+1 Of course 
De toute façon il lui faudra un Mac ...tôt ou tard


----------



## Gwen (7 Mars 2011)

Avec Page, il est possible de faire des documents assez poussés sur le iPad. Le souci étant les documents venant du Mac qui perdent une partie de leurs mises en forme. Mais de l'iPad au Mac, rien n'est perdu.



Quentiiin a dit:


> J'ai déjà acheté l'appli Pages pour mon futur iPad 2, mais comme je peux pas synchroniser l'iPad de mon frère avec mon ordi...



Rien de plus simple pour le mettre sur l'iPad de ton frère. Soit tu le glisses dans son iTunes soit tu mets ton identifiant Apple store sur l'iPad et tu retélécharges Page. Il sera directement chargé sur l'iPad sans mettre le bordel chez ton frère.


----------



## Quentiiin (7 Mars 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Rien de plus simple pour le mettre sur l'iPad de ton frère. Soit tu le glisses dans son iTunes soit tu mets ton identifiant Apple store sur l'iPad et tu retélécharges Page. Il sera directement chargé sur l'iPad sans mettre le bordel chez ton frère.



Merci beaucoup, je vais essayer.


----------



## pepes003 (7 Mars 2011)

L'iPad est le compagnon d'un ordi (MB, MBA, MBP, iMac, Mini ou PRO).
Vu qu'elle n'a aucun des ordi sus-cités, mieux vaut opter pour un MBA/MBP

Le MBP est meilleur en tout sauf en ultra portabilité.
Si le facteur poids est le plus important pour toi : MBA, sinon, go MBP.


----------



## Tancette (7 Mars 2011)

pepes003 a dit:


> L'iPad est le compagnon d'un ordi (MB, MBA, MBP, iMac, Mini ou PRO).
> Vu qu'elle n'a aucun des ordi sus-cités, mieux vaut opter pour un MBA/MBP
> 
> Le MBP est meilleur en tout sauf en ultra portabilité.
> Si le facteur poids est le plus important pour toi : MBA, sinon, go MBP.


 
Le iPad n'est pas très adapté pour faire avec un pc ? 

C'est vraiment très c****t, j'hésite vraiment.

En tout cas, merci beaucoup pour votre aide à tous ^^

P.S. : je viens de regarder les caractéristiques de mon pc, le toshiba satellite A100-580 et bien apparemment, il ne pèse que 2,72 kg, moi j'aurais cru plus. 
Donc oui, le poids est super important puisque outre ce point, je n'ai pas encore besoin de changer d'ordi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (7 Mars 2011)

coptere a dit:


> +1 Of course
> De toute façon il lui faudra un Mac ...tôt ou tard



Effectivement (j'aime bien le tôt ou tard !!)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h25 ----------




pepes003 a dit:


> L'iPad est le compagnon d'un ordi (MB, MBA, MBP, iMac, Mini ou PRO).
> Vu qu'elle n'a aucun des ordi sus-cités, mieux vaut opter pour un MBA/MBP
> 
> Le MBP est meilleur en tout sauf en ultra portabilité.
> Si le facteur poids est le plus important pour toi : MBA, sinon, go MBP.



Meilleur en tout, c'est relatif.
Avec le SSD, en bureautique le Mb air l'ecrase ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h27 ----------




Tancette a dit:


> Le iPad n'est pas très adapté pour faire avec un pc ?
> 
> C'est vraiment très c****t, j'hésite vraiment.
> 
> ...



Dans ce cas, go ipad...


----------



## Gwen (7 Mars 2011)

Tancette a dit:


> Le iPad n'est pas très adapté pour faire avec un pc ?



Si si, ça marche sans problème avec un PC. Du moment que tu peux installer iTunes dessus, pas de soucis pour le transfert d'infos, les sauvegardes ou autres.

iTunes est gratuit, tu peut déjà commencer par l'installer.


----------



## Tancette (7 Mars 2011)

Pour iTunes, pas de problème, j'ai un iPhone et un iPod touch, alors de ce côté là, c'est déjà au point.

Je me dis que je prends l'iPad 2 maintenant (enfin quand il sort) et dans quelque temps, quand mon pc qui a déjà 4 ans rend l'âme, je prends un Mac.

Un Mac tôt ou tard, c'est bien ça ? ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h57 ----------

Dernière question :

Est-ce qu'il existe un site d'achat groupé sur lequel on puisse trouver les produit Apple, ou y a-t-il moyen d'avoir des réductions plus avantageuses que les réductions pour étudiant ?


----------



## Gwen (7 Mars 2011)

Tancette a dit:


> Pour iTunes, pas de problème, j'ai un iPhone et un iPod touch, alors de ce côté là, c'est déjà au point.



Donc, tu sais déjà te servir de ton futur iPad  C'est déjà un gros plus.



Tancette a dit:


> Un Mac tôt ou tard, c'est bien ça ? ^^



Oui, dans l'absolu, ça sera plus simple pour toi. Mais en effet, attendre que le PC rende âme peut s'avérer un choix judicieux. Du moins financièrement 



Tancette a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il existe un site d'achat groupé sur lequel on puisse trouver les produits Apple, ou y a-t-il moyen d'avoir des réductions plus avantageuses que les réductions pour étudiant ?



Non, pas de site avec des offres spéciales à part certain " comité d'entreprise " ou autre remise liée a une carte, une école ou autre. Mais en général, l'offre étudiant est la plus intéressante.


----------



## Tancette (7 Mars 2011)

Ok, merci beaucoup.

Ah oui ! Y a-t-il des reduction étudiant sur l'iPad ?

Je me pose la question car là, pour l'iPad 1ere génération, y a pas de réduction. Ou alors c'est dû au fait que le prix a été réduit avant la mise sur le marché de l'iPad 2 ?

J'allais oublier, iPad (64Giga) Wifi ou Wifi + 3G ?


----------



## Gwen (7 Mars 2011)

Je pense me souvenir qu'il n'y a jamais eu de réduction chez Apple pour les iPad. La meilleure réduction possible étant celle offerte par la FNAC. Et encore, au lancement, elle était interdite par Apple.


----------



## cmoi-20 (7 Mars 2011)

Je pense que le wifi+3G peut être plus utile, à l'extérieur par exemple. 
La 3G un avantage (si on considère que c'est un avantage) par rapport au mac.


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (7 Mars 2011)

Tancette a dit:


> Ok, merci beaucoup.
> 
> Ah oui ! Y a-t-il des reduction étudiant sur l'iPad ?
> 
> ...



Wifi je dirais. Les facultés sont equipés du Wi-fi, les macdos, la plupart des endroit quoi.
C'est beaucoup moins démunis qu'en Martinique ^^


----------



## Tancette (7 Mars 2011)

Mais au niveau de la 3G, est ce que je peux mettre ma carte sim de tant en temps pour avoir la 3G ? Parce que payer 30&#8364; par mois en plus de mes autres abonnement... ca fait cher à la longue ^^

Après, autant je suis sur Toulouse pour les études, autant ma famille est perdue dans la campagne, donc...

Bon, c'est déjà bien, je me suis (pour le moment) décidée pour l'iPad 2 !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mars 2011)

snoopy06 a dit:


> Y'a rien de compliqué avec un macbook. Tout est intuitif (du moins pour quelqu'un qui connait déjà les ordis et à part les plus de 50 ans aujourd'hui c'est le cas de tout le monde).


... Euh ! y'a des exceptions !!!!!!!:rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## pepes003 (7 Mars 2011)

leparisiendu972 a dit:


> Meilleur en tout, c'est relatif.
> Avec le SSD, en bureautique le Mb air l'ecrase ^^



Je maintiens, le MBP est meilleur en tout de chez tout.
Il n'est cependant pas un ULTRA PORTABLE.

Pour le même prix qu'un MBA 13" d'entrée de gamme, tu as :
- MBPro 13" d'entrée de gamme
- SSD Vertex 2 90Go (http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composants/SSD/Tous-nos-SSD/OCZ-TECHNOLOGY/3019927-Disque-Memoire-SSD-2-5-ocz-vertex-2-series-90-go-mlc-sata-ii-oczssd2-2vtxe90g.htm)

Les MBA n'ont pas de SSD, mais des barrettes de stockage flash (moins performantes)


Mais il s'avère néanmoins que le MBA représente une bien belle machine.
Si comme tu le soulignes, le poids est prépondérant pour toi : go MBA (4Go de ram par contre).

L'iPad est un bel outil accompagné d'un iMac (ce que tu possèdes pas encore ^^)


----------



## alfhcg (27 Mars 2011)

J'achèterais un MacBook Air 13" comme le mien, que j'ai depuis un mois et j'en suis ravi. Quant à débuter sur Mac il faut pas se faire de souci, c'est très facile. Il y a deux mois je n'avais jamais touché un Mac. Maintenant j'écris même des Scripts pour automatiser certaines tâches qu'avant je faisais sur PC. Avec iPad tu seras, je pense, bcp plus limité. Je commencerais par un Mac et après j'achèterais iPad 3. Et oui, c'est ce que je pense faire.


----------

